# 22" Full HD LCD monitor under 8500 rupees



## goku_dbz (Jul 3, 2011)

*[BenQ G2220HD vs Dell ST2220L] 22" Full HD LCD monitor under 8500 rupees*

I need a good LCD monitor under 8500 rupees for watching movies and videos.
Is BenQ G2220HD a good choice?
I can get it for 6900 rupees from letsbuy.com through a coupon code.
Is there a better monitor under 8500 rupees?

EDIT: What is the cost of Dell ST2220L?
Is it a good choice?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes the G2220 Hd is a great monitor. Very much reccomended.


----------



## tkin (Jul 3, 2011)

Get DELL ST2220L.


----------



## mukherjee (Jul 3, 2011)

The BenQ G2220 Hd imho


----------

